# 14 weeks...Definately a boy, right?



## Spiffynoodles

I had a private ultrasound at 14+1 weeks, and they said boy, but I keep wondering if maybe they were wrong somehow. It definitely looks like boy parts, but the lady was kind of new and said, "Wow, every ultrasound I've done all day has been a boy!" which makes me wonder how good she is at it. DH and I were both hoping for a girl this time, so it would be nice to just have some reassurance that it is indeed a boy so I can stop holding out hope.
 



Attached Files:







WP_20151204_10_13_41_Pro 1.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 52









WP_20151204_10_13_29_Pro 1.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 58


----------



## Tesh23

I do think that's a little boy. The second pick is especially clear :flower:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Definitely looks like a boy :blue:


----------



## Avo82

Yep boy that x


----------



## winterbabies3

At first I said boy but I honestly keep going back and forth... my dds bits were still swallow at a 18 week scan...so idk...but possible it is a boy!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

winterbabies3 said:


> At first I said boy but I honestly keep going back and forth... my dds bits were still swallow at a 18 week scan...so idk...but possible it is a boy!

That's how I feel, since we never got a super clear potty shot like I've gotten with my previous kids. But I guess I only have to wait about 3 more weeks until I get my 20 scan, which will confirm things!


----------



## winterbabies3

Yeah I even looked up some scans at 14 weeks and some do look like boys...your first pic looks like the parts are with the skin and not protruding. Have you posted on ingender?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

winterbabies3 said:


> Yeah I even looked up some scans at 14 weeks and some do look like boys...your first pic looks like the parts are with the skin and not protruding. Have you posted on ingender?

No, but that's a good idea. I'll post over there, too. :flower:


----------



## neverbeast88

Have to agree with winterbabies3, I keep going back and forth between thinking boy and girl. With this pregnancy he was obviously a boy and not shy at all and definitely at 20 weeks this was confirmed but with my daughter I can remember there being 3 distinct lines so to speak. Tough one.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I had a scan to check on some spotting, and yep...definitely a boy!
 



Attached Files:







WP_20151207_16_35_45_Pro 1.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## madseasons

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Duejan2012

Omg congrats on baby number 4!!!!!!


----------



## Rizzo Rizzie

Aw yay congrats on your sweet little boy!


----------



## Rizzo Rizzie

I see you are in Utah too. Where did you go for your private scan?? Did you go to the place they call "the mall" or whatever or Utah Valley ultrasound? Ive been wanting to find a place to go for a private scan


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rizzo Rizzie said:


> I see you are in Utah too. Where did you go for your private scan?? Did you go to the place they call "the mall" or whatever or Utah Valley ultrasound? Ive been wanting to find a place to go for a private scan

We went to Fetal Studio, which is the one people call "the mall" because it's located in South Towne Mall in Sandy. If you go there, make sure you request to be seen by the guy who started the place (he was a leading OB over in Europe and really knows what he's doing). The only reason I doubted our scan was because it was a girl doing it, and she seemed kind of new.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Duejan2012 said:


> Omg congrats on baby number 4!!!!!!

Stacey! How have you been??? Do you have a Facebook yet? I'm sorry that we haven't kept in touch much since the rest of us moved over to Facebook. :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## Rizzo Rizzie

Oh wow had no idea it was at south towne center! I was just over there at buy buy baby the other day. I was thinking of making an appointment are they pretty booked out or are they able to get you in pretty soon? I think a lady in my ward went there for her scan ill have to ask her.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rizzo Rizzie said:


> Oh wow had no idea it was at south towne center! I was just over there at buy buy baby the other day. I was thinking of making an appointment are they pretty booked out or are they able to get you in pretty soon? I think a lady in my ward went there for her scan ill have to ask her.

I've been there for 3 scans now, and they never had a problem getting me in on the day I asked. They only do gender scans on Tuesday and Wednesday, though.

So whereabouts in the valley do you live? We're in Magna. :flower:


----------



## Rizzo Rizzie

Spiffynoodles said:


> Rizzo Rizzie said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow had no idea it was at south towne center! I was just over there at buy buy baby the other day. I was thinking of making an appointment are they pretty booked out or are they able to get you in pretty soon? I think a lady in my ward went there for her scan ill have to ask her.
> 
> I've been there for 3 scans now, and they never had a problem getting me in on the day I asked. They only do gender scans on Tuesday and Wednesday, though.
> 
> So whereabouts in the valley do you live? We're in Magna. :flower:Click to expand...

What??! I called and booked my appointment today for saturday and i think it was the doctor who answered the phone as he had a thick accent he scheduled me in for saturday at 10:45! Thats so weird and i told him it was for gender too.

I was just in Magna on monday! We are in North Ogden! We moved here from Missouri and bought a house before we came out in Ogden but didnt realize how.....gross Ogden is so we sold it and moved. We like the SLC area but DH works at Hill so we have to stay in the Ogden/Layton/Bountiful area :cry:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rizzo Rizzie said:


> What??! I called and booked my appointment today for saturday and i think it was the doctor who answered the phone as he had a thick accent he scheduled me in for saturday at 10:45! Thats so weird and i told him it was for gender too.
> 
> I was just in Magna on monday! We are in North Ogden! We moved here from Missouri and bought a house before we came out in Ogden but didnt realize how.....gross Ogden is so we sold it and moved. We like the SLC area but DH works at Hill so we have to stay in the Ogden/Layton/Bountiful area :cry:

Oh, weird, they just said Tuesday and Wednesday only on their website, but I guess they're pretty lax with that. :shrug: Hopefully you get the doctor with the accent. He's really good.

Oh...Ogden. Yeah, I haven't heard great things about Ogden. :haha: That's too bad that you can't move farther south. I wish we could, because DH works down near Riverton, so it's a 45 minute commute with traffic. Well, darn, too bad you're not closer, or else we could do play-dates. Our kids are very similar ages. :flower:


----------



## Rizzo Rizzie

Spiffynoodles said:


> Rizzo Rizzie said:
> 
> 
> What??! I called and booked my appointment today for saturday and i think it was the doctor who answered the phone as he had a thick accent he scheduled me in for saturday at 10:45! Thats so weird and i told him it was for gender too.
> 
> I was just in Magna on monday! We are in North Ogden! We moved here from Missouri and bought a house before we came out in Ogden but didnt realize how.....gross Ogden is so we sold it and moved. We like the SLC area but DH works at Hill so we have to stay in the Ogden/Layton/Bountiful area :cry:
> 
> Oh, weird, they just said Tuesday and Wednesday only on their website, but I guess they're pretty lax with that. :shrug: Hopefully you get the doctor with the accent. He's really good.
> 
> Oh...Ogden. Yeah, I haven't heard great things about Ogden. :haha: That's too bad that you can't move farther south. I wish we could, because DH works down near Riverton, so it's a 45 minute commute with traffic. Well, darn, too bad you're not closer, or else we could do play-dates. Our kids are very similar ages. :flower:Click to expand...

I know! 
I just called the scan place and they said they now do the gender determinations everyday. I was so worried!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Rizzo Rizzie said:


> Spiffynoodles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rizzo Rizzie said:
> 
> 
> What??! I called and booked my appointment today for saturday and i think it was the doctor who answered the phone as he had a thick accent he scheduled me in for saturday at 10:45! Thats so weird and i told him it was for gender too.
> 
> I was just in Magna on monday! We are in North Ogden! We moved here from Missouri and bought a house before we came out in Ogden but didnt realize how.....gross Ogden is so we sold it and moved. We like the SLC area but DH works at Hill so we have to stay in the Ogden/Layton/Bountiful area :cry:
> 
> Oh, weird, they just said Tuesday and Wednesday only on their website, but I guess they're pretty lax with that. :shrug: Hopefully you get the doctor with the accent. He's really good.
> 
> Oh...Ogden. Yeah, I haven't heard great things about Ogden. :haha: That's too bad that you can't move farther south. I wish we could, because DH works down near Riverton, so it's a 45 minute commute with traffic. Well, darn, too bad you're not closer, or else we could do play-dates. Our kids are very similar ages. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I know!
> I just called the scan place and they said they now do the gender determinations everyday. I was so worried!Click to expand...

Oh good! I wish I had known...it would have made it a lot easier to schedule mine! :dohh:


----------



## medic76097

The first two Us photos are a horrible angle. I almost want to say that the first one is mislabeled. I don't even think that's a bum. Lol. I'm pretty confident it's baby's head....


----------



## Duejan2012

Spiffynoodles said:


> Duejan2012 said:
> 
> 
> Omg congrats on baby number 4!!!!!!
> 
> Stacey! How have you been??? Do you have a Facebook yet? I'm sorry that we haven't kept in touch much since the rest of us moved over to Facebook. :(Click to expand...


I havnt ;( I miss talking to you guys soo much!! I only used to get on bnb to talk to y'all. Now I barely get on.... I wish I was on Facebook I sure could used some advice sometimes hahaha


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Duejan2012 said:


> Spiffynoodles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duejan2012 said:
> 
> 
> Omg congrats on baby number 4!!!!!!
> 
> Stacey! How have you been??? Do you have a Facebook yet? I'm sorry that we haven't kept in touch much since the rest of us moved over to Facebook. :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I havnt ;( I miss talking to you guys soo much!! I only used to get on bnb to talk to y'all. Now I barely get on.... I wish I was on Facebook I sure could used some advice sometimes hahahaClick to expand...

Is there a reason you can't? We miss talking to you!


----------



## Duejan2012

Spiffynoodles said:


> Duejan2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiffynoodles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duejan2012 said:
> 
> 
> Omg congrats on baby number 4!!!!!!
> 
> Stacey! How have you been??? Do you have a Facebook yet? I'm sorry that we haven't kept in touch much since the rest of us moved over to Facebook. :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I havnt ;( I miss talking to you guys soo much!! I only used to get on bnb to talk to y'all. Now I barely get on.... I wish I was on Facebook I sure could used some advice sometimes hahahaClick to expand...
> 
> Is there a reason you can't? We miss talking to you!Click to expand...

I'm just not a fan of Facebook. Norther is my husband there's just a lot of like idk maybe drama that can happen from it. I know I can put private and choose who I want to see my Facebook but idk me and dh was thinking about getting one so maybe soon lol


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Duejan2012 said:


> I'm just not a fan of Facebook. Norther is my husband there's just a lot of like idk maybe drama that can happen from it. I know I can put private and choose who I want to see my Facebook but idk me and dh was thinking about getting one so maybe soon lol

Well, if you do, let us know! :flower:


----------

